# Solved: IPv4 getting limited connectivity



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't seem to be getting full connectivity for IPv4 on my Local Area Connection 2 in Vista. Ever since this connection became limited I haven't been able to connect wirelessly with my laptop. I've posted my ipconfig below. Can someone help please?

-----

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tench-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mshome.net​PPP adapter allteldsl99:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : allteldsl99
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 75.90.21.186(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 166.102.165.11
166.102.165.13
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled​Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Speedstream Ethernet USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-23-1D-AE-33
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::79f5:70bb:59ad:6dfa%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335547171
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-DA-45-53-00-1E-90-3D-3E-78
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled​Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-90-42-E3-29
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::65:d562:b223:76c0%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 31, 2008 5:07:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 01, 2008 5:07:11 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251666064
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-DA-45-53-00-1E-90-3D-3E-78
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled​Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes​Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:800:3a77:b4a5:ea45(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::800:3a77:b4a5:ea45%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled​Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes​Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes​Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes​C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You appear to have a valid connection using the Ethernet card. Are you connecting with that USB connection?

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

My DSL modem is connected through USB, but that's about it. I tried those tests and came up with this.

-----

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tench>PING 75.90.21.186

Pinging 75.90.21.186 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 75.90.21.186: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 75.90.21.186: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 75.90.21.186: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 75.90.21.186: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 75.90.21.186:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Tench>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Tench>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 57ms, Maximum = 58ms, Average = 57ms

C:\Users\Tench>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=49
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=108ms TTL=49
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=49
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 106ms, Maximum = 108ms, Average = 107ms

C:\Users\Tench>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're connected to a modem via USB and a router via ethernet? Please explain why.

I see no evidence of wireless hardware. Does a wireless adapter show as OK in Device Manager? Do you have a wireless connection in Network Connections? Is it enabled? If your wireless is integrated is it switched on?


----------



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

My modem was connected to the computer through USB before I set up a router and added an ethernet cable, but I never unplugged the USB cord.

As for wireless hardware, I have a Linksys WRT54G router connected to this computer, and the only thing that I have found that is wrong with it is it can't connect to the internet because of this limited connectivity issue I'm facing. Because of this issue I can't connect to the internet wirelessly from my laptop, just the network I have set up.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you getting internet access through the USB to the modem or through the router? Is the router connected to anything else, or just to the computer?

Thanks for confirming that you have a wireless router. How about my questions about your wireless adapter/connection?


----------



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

Everything seems to be O.K. in my device manager. I decided to unplug the USB connected to my router, and that got rid of the Local Area Connection 2 I was having trouble with. Now I only have 1 Local Area Connection, and both IPv4 and IPv6 connectivity on it appear to be good, but my router still won't connect to the internet. It also seems that my laptop and desktop computers have conflicting IP's.

EDIT: I found out the Default Gateway on my laptop's LAN adapter has the same IP as my desktop's Local Area Connection Default Gateway. Could those be the conflicting IP's.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

TenchXD said:


> My modem was connected to the computer through USB before I set up a router and added an ethernet cable, but I never unplugged the USB cord.


Remove the USB cord and restart everything, modem, router, computer first! That's the FIRST thing to try.


----------



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

My router still doesn't seem to be able to connect to the internet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

O.K. I did what you told me.

-----

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tench-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mshome.net​PPP adapter Broadband Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 75.89.37.30(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 166.102.165.11
166.102.165.13
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled​Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-90-42-E3-29
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::65:d562:b223:76c0%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 02, 2008 1:29:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 03, 2008 1:29:53 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 166.102.165.11
166.102.165.13
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled​Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.mshome.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes​Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:869:1c69:b4a6:dae1(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::869:1c69:b4a6:dae1%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled​Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes​Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4b59:251e::4b59:251e(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 166.102.165.11
166.102.165.13
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled​C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After you disconnected the USB did you keep it disconnected?  From that ipconfig /all it still looks like the USB is connected to the modem and getting the public IP address.


----------



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

It's still disconnected. I never plugged the USB back in.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, good. Do you have internet access through the router now?


----------



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

EDIT: My network map on the desktop computer said it was connected through the router to the internet until about 5 minutes ago, but then I lost my connection, and the router won't connect to the internet anymore.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is showing in the router's WAN (Internet) status? Anything in its log to hint at why it disconnected?


----------



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

When I logged into my router and checked its status. I noticed it's not getting an IP. It also won't connect through PPPoE to get an IP.


----------



## TenchXD (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry about the double post guys, but I figured this could be helpful to people having the same problem I was (as far as no wireless connectivity). What I did was set up a broadband connection on my laptop using the same username and password my ISP gave me for the broadband connection on my laptop. After that I connected to the network through my router, and then tried connecting through the broadband connection on my laptop. It worked!


----------

